
Deep Learning in Clojure from Scratch to GPU: Learning a Regression - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-14-Learning-Regression
======
dragandj
The table of content of the series is at:

[https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-
Fr...](https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-
to-GPU-0-Why-Bother)

If you want to be notified about the book, please subscribe to the newsletter
at the bottom of the page.

~~~
j_m_b
Are you planning on including some of your other content besides the Deep
Learning sections? I personally would like to see the 'Linear Algebra
Refresher' posts included.

~~~
dragandj
That will be another book "Vector, Matrices, and Linear Algebra for
Programmers". Expect early draft releases in May/June.

------
bgorman
Very nice work. Clojure's REPL support is orders of magnitude better than
Python's. Hopefully Clojure will be able to compete with Python in the near
future for data science/ML work.

~~~
phillc73
Incanter[1] has been around for a long time and I recently discovered
kixi.stats[2]. Links to some other resources can also be found on the Skymind
wiki.[3]

[1] [http://incanter.org/](http://incanter.org/)

[2]
[https://cljdoc.org/d/kixi/stats/0.5.0/doc/readme](https://cljdoc.org/d/kixi/stats/0.5.0/doc/readme)

[3] [https://skymind.ai/wiki/clojure-ai](https://skymind.ai/wiki/clojure-ai)

~~~
lenticular
kixi.stats is very nice, but Incanter has been unmaintained for a few years.

------
ngcc_hk
Interesting. Hope it will run on mac (should be). Got a ti1080 and a vega 56
to compare.

~~~
dragandj
It does run on a mac, but for this particular release of jcuda 10.0 that I'm
using, the mac binaries are not bundled, so you'll have to build them
yourself. I managed to build it on a mac, so it will be included in the next
release of JCuda that matches CUDA 10.1, we are just waiting JCuda author to
update the bindings. You can upvote that issue at
[https://github.com/jcuda/jcuda-
main/issues/29](https://github.com/jcuda/jcuda-main/issues/29)

